# Very pleased with Tags first trial :)



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

After driving through some hellacious fog (you know, the kind where you're going 65 on the interstate but can only see 10 feet in front of you) we got to the show at 8:00AM safely. People at the trial were very nice, and everyone knew everyone so it was obvious I was brand new  They gave me little pointers and tips, etc. Tag was in the 2nd class. After the briefing, I walked the course 5 times to make sure I knew where I was going and then warmed my dog up. Best part was, I wasn't even nervous. Tag was working very well for me during the warm up, and I tried to keep that flow as we entered the ring. Aside from some minor distractions (mostly because a dog a few places in front of us peed), Tag did very VERY well. He did so well that he got a 95 oiut of 100 points, and placed 2nd in his class!!! The second run wasn't quite as good. The course was really fun, but harder than I expected (a lot of turning/angles, etc) and he was getting tired. The first 1/4 of the run his heeling was off (he was sniffing a little bit, but wasn't completely out of position). About 15-20 seconds into the run, he "kicked into gear" and finished the course beautifully. We placed 2nd in that class as well, with a 94 out of 100 possible points. (I noticed a lot of the dogs didn't do as well in the second class as the first). 
I am thrilled that he performed. I am ecstatic he qualified, and even more ecstatic that he placed 2nd in both of his classes and brought home 2 nice rosettes that look nice hung on his collar.  But what makes me the happiest is the fact that I didn't get nervous. I got a little jittery during the time I was waiting at the ring gate to go into the first class, but the atmosphere was so supportive and laid-back I told myself to stop being an idiot and help my dog. So I did. 
All in all, very proud of us both. Tag had an absolutely EXCELLENT rally debut, and I conquered ring nerves. GO US! :rockon:


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Yay Jenny! Yay Tag!!! Sounds like an awesome debut for you and the little guy 

Glad you found some nice people there, too. I'm sure that helped a bit, as well!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats!!! Has to be a great feeling to rock your first trial!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks, Finkie and Shaina! I had a really nice time. We're going to another in May (on my birthday!!), and he's entered for his (hopefully) 3rd (out of 4) leg of started rally (CW-SR), and in 2 level 1 obedience classes (CW-Ob1). I've already got my entries ready to send, but if zoom hasn't been filled I might enter that one day of show (CW-ZR1). Zoom looks fun, I am kicking myself for not entering that TODAY because it wasn't filled. It's basically rally without any stationary exercises, no halts. It's turns, zigs, 270's, 180's, 360's, etc. Sounds like something that would make me dizzy (<g>), but Tag does MUCH better if we're MOVING. Both the courses had a fast pace today, which I noticed really gave him an "up".


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Damn. I guess this means I don't need to steal him and trial him and give him back, huh?

Er, I mean, CONGRATULATIONS! Seriously, I'm really excited for both of you. Moving is so much better than not, isn't it? I get gorgeous heeling out of Gatsby on the Fast. I'm curious, do you know how similar the signs are between CWAGS and AKC?


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats on the awesome debut! Hopefully Russia and I won't be far behind. I'm considering competing in June...


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> Damn. I guess this means I don't need to steal him and trial him and give him back, huh?
> 
> Er, I mean, CONGRATULATIONS! Seriously, I'm really excited for both of you. Moving is so much better than not, isn't it? I get gorgeous heeling out of Gatsby on the Fast. I'm curious, do you know how similar the signs are between CWAGS and AKC?


Well, watch out xD Now I'm getting the agility trial bug. Probably this summer. 
The signs are basically the same, but are written/drawn different, so it takes a little bit of practice. But if you can do AKC rally, C-wags isn't that much harder. The main difference is they "marry" signs, and one station can have 3-4 signs. (For example, yesterday we had the call front, move back 1 step, 2, 3, then finish left forward). Instead of the one sign (like in AKC) there were 3 signs. One said call front. Next sign had the move back exercises. The last sign said forward left (meaning, finish left with no sit). It's kind of fun, really  Here are ther signs for Rally Starter: http://www.c-wags.org/Starter_6.09.pdf

The main difference is you can give your dog a treat during the stationary exercises (any time your dog sits or downs from what I understand). I think people like that, because it's kind of a neat way to gradually introduce your dog into the ring and let them know good behavior can still make food appear. You can NOT carry food in your hand, and if you drop food you get major points off. I'm happy to report Tag did all his classes with NO food  If (general) you have a dog who ring-stresses, I think this could help a lot, and you can always take an NQ and feed your dog wherever he needs it.



Shandwill said:


> Congrats on the awesome debut! Hopefully Russia and I won't be far behind. I'm considering competing in June...


Oh, do it! I love seeing the "non traditional obedience breeds" out there. The time I saw the siberian husky kicking butt in utility was just...wow!!

Funny thing yesterday, there was a young-ish (probably 2 years old or less) lab/rottie/shepherd type dog. He ran in several classes and did very very well. The last class was late in the day (around 3:00) and all the dogs were getting antsy (Tag included). The dog did the whole course, with the leash in his mouth xD I know it's not a "Traditional" obedience atmosphere, but no one got anal if their dog started acting up, and everyone had a blast.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Well, watch out xD Now I'm getting the agility trial bug.


Rally is a gateway drug, just sayin'


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Jenny, that's freaking awesome! Congrats to you both!!


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey just saw this, huge CONGRATS!!!! lol love the gateway drug comment lmao


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Congrats. Good for you. 

The ring thing is addictive.. and not a whole lot different in price than drugs. It is WAY more legal tho....


----------

